# Niceville area fishermen



## lunati397 (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Niceville and put in over off bayshore I am fishing just about every weekend so if you want to go and are willing to pitch on on the cost of the trip let me know I am new to fishing offshore I have been fishing off the beach my whole life in New England (CT) I have some private reef spots and most the public ones and a 22ft Center console boat.



So if you want to fish I can learn from you and maybe you might pick something up from me but either way let me know an ill get a trip going 





I will fish mostly weekends some weekdays and I would like to try some night fishing in the bay.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

We are heading out tomorrow morning from Lion's Park about 8 am. I tend to stay away from weekend fishing... mainly due to some of the traffic there.


----------



## lunati397 (Jul 20, 2009)

I plan on going out sat or sun or maybe both


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm planning on heading out of Lion's park in Niceville on Friday morning (14th). We usually leave the ramp at 5 AM. Have not decided if it will be trolling only or troll and bump. IF we do the pelagic dance only then we may leave a bit earlier.


----------

